# Another Evening Slow Roll Through RIVERSIDE 8/8 6pm



## Robertriley (Jul 12, 2015)

*Come and join us! * 

*Another Evening Slow Roll Through RIVERSIDE, CA Aug 8th*

When: Saturday August 8th Meet at 6pm and kickstands up at 6:30am Sharp.
Where: Panera Bread (Riverside, CA) 3560 Riverside Plaza Dr, Riverside, California 92506

There are tons of restaurants at the meeting point for dinner and/or a drink after the ride. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/738947646217628/

A few photos taken by a rider on the July ride


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2015)

Don't forget to mark you calendars


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Don't forget to mark you calendars




I am in...


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 5, 2015)

Three more days to go.  The evening weather has been PERFECT!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 8, 2015)

*It's Saturday!  Who's ready?*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 8, 2015)

*Ride*

Me!!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 8, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2015)

Been working in the yard all day. Looks like the lil lady has plans for us tonight too...have fun out there. Maybe next month


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 8, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/8RguNdd6qRY[/video]


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice turnout!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks, we cracked 40


----------

